# Nick Diaz Sig



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

REQUEST: A bad ass Nick Diaz sig, preferably one that doesn't include the fact that he smokes ganja.

pics: 1.http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/articlefiles/9711-NickDiazFrankShamrockSF0409_7861.jpg

2. http://media.photobucket.com/image/nick%20diaz/tecneek187/NickDiazGogoplata.jpg

3.http://blogs.usatoday.com/.a/6a00d83451b46269e201156f61fb17970c-800wi

*TITLE *: NICK DIAZ

*SUB-TEXT *: Stokes

*Colors* : *black*, *white*, *gold*

*Size *: 400x200

*Avatar?* NO

Anyone who attempts this will get repped, and whichever one I choose gets 25,000 credits. THANKS.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Any edits you want let me know, if you want a particular font, or font placement...anything really, i can change it.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Chileandude said:


> Any edits you want let me know, if you want a particular font, or font placement...anything really, i can change it.


Thats truely awesome, but can you use a more Old school font? Mayble like Papyrus or something? Something edgy...and also put my username on the opposite side of the Title (nick diaz)...you can keep NICK DIAZ where it currently is but maybe put my username on the bottom right? thatd be cool other than that its perfect! Your paid.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Can you get me a link to the desired font?










That's another try.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Chileandude said:


> Can you get me a link to the desired font?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect.


----------

